# Bridging Mac OS with Virtualbox machine



## Virso (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a Linux running on a Virtualbox in my Mac OS and I want to connect from my Mac OS to it through the network (e.g. SSH). The virtual machine runs in the host interface mode, so I can connect to the virtual machine whenever I am connected to a wired network (the virtual machine gets an IP address from the same network of the physical machine). However, whenever I am in a wireless network or using a PPPoE connection, I can't connect to the virtual machine since there isn't any IP address assigned. Even thought I assign an IP address to the real interface (e.g. en0=192.168.0.1), I can't ping this interface from the macbook or from the virtual machine.

I would like to know how to configure a host interface (e.g. en0) in the macbook in order to allow me to ping it when I am connected to PPPoE connection. (I guess in the wireless network may not be possible since the network interface is disconnected).

BR,


----------

